# 2005 Blown Motor



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought my new 2005 gto in july of 05 .The day I drove it off the lot 2 blocks down the road the engine light came on so I turned around and took it into service. Im thinking this is just my luck :willy: I was told the knock sensor went out and they are not sure when it will be in" it is on a national back order and could be out for 2 weeks". I was not sure what to say But.... anyway they put me into a nice v6 grand am.lol So 3 weeks go by and nothing and on the 4 week they got it put it in and I was ready to go. I went down tho pick up my car got drove off the lot and not 2 blocks away the engine light came back on... so this time I called, this time and they told me to bring it back tomorrow so I did, I waited this time , they told me the knock sensor went out again. By this time I know the 3 week wait.... so I cant wait to see what car I get now they put me in a trailblazer lol...I was not happy what soever. Waiting and waiting 4-5 weeks go by and know car. They called told me my car was ready. No problems off the lot was running great just when I said great I here a really bad pop hard to explained kind of like a 1970 chey throughing a rod it was bad reel bad I pulled over and called the dealer they told my to call GM roadside.I got to the dealer they were shocked they had never heard nothing like that out any new car. They told me they would take it apart and give me a call. 3 days go by and I get a call They told me I had spun 3 bearings and it had no oil. I was stumped and so were they.. They told me that GM was not going to give me a new motor and they were going to rebuild it.......... I was so pissed off I called everone I thought could help and I found out that was NO ONE....So the dealer ordered $7000 In new parts that took forever to get all thoes in. So I get a call from the dealer they told me that they had started putting the motor back together and they had a problem, a problem I asked.... Yes they were putting the crank bearings in when they noticed that the caps had bad groves and they were not going to be able to put it together. They call Gm and told them and they sent out a NEW crate motor got here in a week... I get a call and they told me mty car was ready.... wentg down to pick it up.... drove 2 blocks and the ENGINE light came on WHAT THE ****>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:willy: :willy:


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

I could read it.... Call the Better Business Bureau. Explain to them what happened.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

The car is a lemon, give it back, you have had 3 problems of the same thing happen. By federal law, you can give it back and get another one.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

:agree That is a bunch of bull, a good service tech. should’ve spotted the problem right away, did ya try calling Pontiac or GM and complaining?


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with Big Mike tell them you want a new car.....good luck.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

*Dealer advice*

I agree with Big Mike. The vehicle is abviously a lemon. The example you just gave is the perfect reason why the lemon law is in affect. You have had mechanics pouring over your car for months now and the problem still occurs. Sometimes you cannot win those battles. That is when you (and the dealership) need to cut your losses. The lemon law is the perfect way for you(and the dealership) to get out of that vehicle. 

The BBB is not the way to handle this case, nor the attorney general. It is not the fault of the dealership. It sounds like they are trying everything they can. If you did file a complaint, then it would only hurt the dealership that was (it sounded to me anyways) legitimately trying to help you.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:agree I agree as well! But be for-warned, they are many hoops and hurdles you wil deal with! I went thru it with a Mustang GT. Plan to go to the hearing, if it goes that far so you can support your case, if you don't, their decision will be based on paperwork only, and what the dealership goes in with. Sorry to hear of your troubles, but wish you all the best with you car!:cheers


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Knock Sensor*

I took my car back to the dealer and they said that the knock sensor wire burn out.. not sure about this knock sensor has anyone had this problem? (with the wire or the knock sensor)


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

a wire is not a light bulb, it doesnt burn out. It either works, or burns UP. Its up to you if you want to continue but if it was me, I would take it back to them, talk to the general manager and tell him you are leaving the vehicle there, and they will be hearing from your attorney as you are giving it back under the Lemon Law.

Go here:

http://www.dr.bbb.org/autoline/lemonlaw.asp

Click in the middle, choose your state, print out the PDF file.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

If ya haven't contacted GM yet give them a call and tell them ya story, my dad bought a 1991 Chevy Silverado back in late 1990 4 years later the transmission goes out with only 14k miles on it the dealer wanted $2500 for a replacement dad calls GM tells them the story, so GM sent a tow truck so the truck to could be sent to another dealer and gone over and mileage proven and all this stuff, long story short, GM put a new trans in for a $100 ductable even though the warranty expired a year prior! It would surprise me if they didn't work something out with ya, but then again that was 10 years ago! The lemon law would be the last step I would take, it could be a year or more before a court date could be set up


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

Well the car has 3000 miles on the new motor and I have burned through 2 Qts gm says that agresive driving will burn 1 qt every 1500 mile on I am on board .putting the $69.79 down for the oil change and 2 more qts for the road thats at 6.99 qt at auto zone $80 some dollars. This is bull**** this is GTO is burning too much oil but, GM says it is within the range. oh ya GM were the ones that said not to put synthic in for at least 7000 miles and now thay ship the cars with it in it. What the hell.........:willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Leo (Oct 10, 2005)

Write, a letter, on pen and paper, and snail mail it to GM, and point out on it a CC: to file (so it looks like you might take legal action).

I had good luck doing this as I blew my motor on my '99 GTP at 38,000 miles and some change. At first the dealership quoted me a complete engine and supercharger replacement (around $6,500).  I wrote a letter, and two weeks later GM covered it all, even my rental. They even put a 5 year 60,000 mile warranty on the work.

Paper letters move mountains  

Athough there might be some truth to the burning oil if you beat on your car CONSTANTLY. I took a road trip from MN to MI one time with the GTP. I never went under 90mph the whole trip and I burned up about a quart and a half when I got there.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i bought a buick somerset from a co worker ten years ago. the car was a year out of warranty but had very low miles. gm had just done a motor rebuild. 

it burned a quart every 700 miles. the dealer told me to drive it six or eight months. i did. when i brought it back to them to say it was still burning oil they told me tough, it was out of the 12k warranty. 

i was fuming and wrote a letter to the uaw and gm. they replaced the motor. i drove the car one day with the new motor and sold it to a friend who sold it to another friends son. while my friend parked the car on the streets of NYC I was driving an acura, and swore of GM for seven years.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

We're going through legal actions now to get GM to buy back our four month old Caddy CTS. It has been a real battle, let me tell you. I tried calling GM and all I got was an offer for a few free oil changes if we decided to keep the car.........total joke IMO. Anyway I can refer you to our law firm. They are licensed in many states but I don't know about yours.

JET


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for all the good ideas I will call my lawyer


----------



## xxpontiacgtoxx (Oct 27, 2005)

i woulda been pissed by the second problem u had. yea u gotta report this asap thats obviously not normal.


----------



## Freakzilla (Mar 10, 2005)

My father has been a GM service manager for 30 years. I had him read your concerns, and here is what he had to say:

"The first thing you need to do is contact General Motors, the phone number is in your owners manual. Have your VIN ready, you will talk to a customer relations manager and they will open up a case. Request to have a meeting with your dealerships Area Service Manager. This is the dealerships direct contact with General Motors. In most cases, this person is very reasonable when it comes to service issues. He/she has the authority to repurchase your vechicle if they fill your case warrants it. They can also do other things for you, such as: compensate your for down time by reembursing some of your car payments. They can also extend your warranty, in most cases they will double it. This is what you need to do so that you have the opportunity to negotiate. If you cannot get any where with this, contact your local Better Business Bureau. Every state has different laws when it comes to the Lemon Law. Most states will apply the Lemon Law when your vehicle has down time exceeding 30 days. It can be associated to one or multiple problems. Also, most states offer arbitration hearings. These typically are only binding to the manufacturer. For instance, if the arbitrator ruled in your favor to have GM repurchase your vehicle, they would have to do it. But, say the arbitrator ruled against you, you can still get an attorney and sue General Motors. The nice thing about the arbitration process is that it costs you nothing and you can usually have a hearing within 1 month. In all his years working with General Motors, 100% of the time he finds _General Motors _to be very fair and concerned about the customers. The goal is to have repeat buyers. He would be very surprised if your outcome was unfavorable, if you follow these processes. It will take a little time, but in the end it will be worth it. He has helped many customers over the years with this same sort of problem, and GM has always made it right."

I hope this helps. Good luck! Definately let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2005)

*Bad Car*

Lemon Law!


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> The car is a lemon, give it back, you have had 3 problems of the same thing happen. By federal law, you can give it back and get another one.


:agree 
I almost went through that with my Bad tranny, then I slaped the dealer with a bad service report and they replaced the whole tranny free of charge.


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

nice.... I am tring to get them to but it back so I can get an 06. If not I will just trade it in. GM thinks they have done enough for me by replacing my engine I'm just worried what will happen in 5 years if I keep it.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Freakzilla said:


> My father has been a GM service manager for 30 years. I had him read your concerns, and here is what he had to say:
> 
> "The first thing you need to do is contact General Motors, the phone number is in your owners manual. Have your VIN ready, you will talk to a customer relations manager and they will open up a case. Request to have a meeting with your dealerships Area Service Manager. This is the dealerships direct contact with General Motors. In most cases, this person is very reasonable when it comes to service issues. He/she has the authority to repurchase your vechicle if they fill your case warrants it. They can also do other things for you, such as: compensate your for down time by reembursing some of your car payments. They can also extend your warranty, in most cases they will double it. This is what you need to do so that you have the opportunity to negotiate. If you cannot get any where with this, contact your local Better Business Bureau. Every state has different laws when it comes to the Lemon Law. Most states will apply the Lemon Law when your vehicle has down time exceeding 30 days. It can be associated to one or multiple problems. Also, most states offer arbitration hearings. These typically are only binding to the manufacturer. For instance, if the arbitrator ruled in your favor to have GM repurchase your vehicle, they would have to do it. But, say the arbitrator ruled against you, you can still get an attorney and sue General Motors. The nice thing about the arbitration process is that it costs you nothing and you can usually have a hearing within 1 month. In all his years working with General Motors, 100% of the time he finds _General Motors _to be very fair and concerned about the customers. The goal is to have repeat buyers. He would be very surprised if your outcome was unfavorable, if you follow these processes. It will take a little time, but in the end it will be worth it. He has helped many customers over the years with this same sort of problem, and GM has always made it right."
> 
> I hope this helps. Good luck! Definately let us know how things turn out.


I called the 800# about bad repair and Requested to have a meeting with dealerships Area Service Manager. They said I would have to setup arbitration through BBB and don’t call back.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Why is your name GTO500HP?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

******** said:


> The car is a lemon, give it back, you have had 3 problems of the same thing happen. By federal law, you can give it back and get another one.



plus it sounds like the car was in the shop for more then 30 consecutive days. I'd be talking to GM and getting a new car, or getting my money back and getting a different car

edit: just noticed this is a very old thread


----------

